

Lenovo Statement on Lenovo Service Engine (LSE) BIOS - yuhong
http://news.lenovo.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=2013

======
chuckup
I hope Roel Schouwenberg does a writeup about this.

If you're wondering what this is about, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10039870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10039870)

